# Adapter 9-Pol-Joystick auf USB



## OberRon (15. Juli 2006)

Hej.
Ich suche einen Adapter, mit dem man alte 9-Pol-Joysticks (wie den Competition Pro vom AMIGA oder C-64) an den USB-Port anschließen kann. Gefunden habe ich den einen oder anderen. Aber in der Beschreibung gab es keine genauen Auskünfte darüber, ob nun auch konkret diese Art Joystick damit ordentlich funktioniert. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, ob es noch andere Geräte außer Joysticks mit diesem Steckerformat gibt. Daher lautet meine Frage nun: Kennt jemand eine oder mehrere konkrete Bezeichnungen eines solchen Adapters, der das tut, was ich mir wünsche?


----------



## Kevex (15. Juli 2006)

OberRon am 15.07.2006 03:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hej.
> Ich suche einen Adapter, mit dem man alte 9-Pol-Joysticks (wie den Competition Pro vom AMIGA oder C-64) an den USB-Port anschließen kann. Gefunden habe ich den einen oder anderen. Aber in der Beschreibung gab es keine genauen Auskünfte darüber, ob nun auch konkret diese Art Joystick damit ordentlich funktioniert. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, ob es noch andere Geräte außer Joysticks mit diesem Steckerformat gibt. Daher lautet meine Frage nun: Kennt jemand eine oder mehrere konkrete Bezeichnungen eines solchen Adapters, der das tut, was ich mir wünsche?



Ich such auch so einen Adapter..


----------



## Hombre3000 (15. Juli 2006)

Kevex am 15.07.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> OberRon am 15.07.2006 03:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hätte son Adapter hierliegen, von meim Microsoft Sidewinder.
Bei Interesse melden (hier posten oder pm)

Mfg

Hombre


----------



## memphis76 (15. Juli 2006)

Ich hab auch mal einen Adapter für meinen Joystick gesucht. Bin in den örtlichen Computerläden nicht fündig geworden, dort ist mir von der Nutzung eines Adapters abgeraten worden, da häufig die Funktionen nicht ordentlich übertragen werden. Zudem sei ein solcher Adapter auch nicht viel preiswerter als ein günstiges Gamepad oder Joystick.

Nach etwas Suchen im Netz habe ich einen Adapter gefunden, der aber auch 15 € gekostet hat. Aber keine Ahnung, wo ich das gesehen hab ...


----------



## OberRon (16. Juli 2006)

Also für alle, die so ein Gerät suchen, habe ich folgenden Link im Angebot:

http://www.preistester.de/preisvergleich/p114629334404--elek.html

Ich dachte nur, dass es vielleicht Unterschiede gibt und dass diese Adapter nicht zwangsläufig auch die richtige Pol-Belegung für die alten Joysticks haben und jemand kann mir da etwas zu sagen.



			
				memphis76 am 15.07.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch mal einen Adapter für meinen Joystick gesucht. Bin in den örtlichen Computerläden nicht fündig geworden, dort ist mir von der Nutzung eines Adapters abgeraten worden, da häufig die Funktionen nicht ordentlich übertragen werden. Zudem sei ein solcher Adapter auch nicht viel preiswerter als ein günstiges Gamepad oder Joystick.


Dazu habe ich in anderen Foren und durch Amazon-Rezensionen herausbekommen, dass z.B. die neu aufgelegten Competition Pro mit USB-Anschluss nicht gut sein sollen (zu langsame Übertragungszeiten und billige Verarbeitung) und das einige Leute mit dem Original in Verbindung mit einem Adapter besser fahren.
Das Argument mit dem Gamepad ist natürlich gut. Aber ich bin Nostalgiker und ein Gamepad ist eben nicht das selbe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2006)

OberRon am 16.07.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also für alle, die so ein Gerät suchen, habe ich folgenden Link im Angebot:
> 
> http://www.preistester.de/preisvergleich/p114629334404--elek.html
> 
> Ich dachte nur, dass es vielleicht Unterschiede gibt und dass diese Adapter nicht zwangsläufig auch die richtige Pol-Belegung für die alten Joysticks haben und jemand kann mir da etwas zu sagen.



das ist einfach n usb-comport, die belegung ist festgeschrieben.
problematisch ist i.d.r. eher die software - lässt sich der comport auswählen? (usb hat quasi nie "1"), integrieren die treiber das ding überhaupt vollständig?, lässt das spiel überhaupt noch comport joysticks zu?

joystick spezifische probleme gibt es nur bei gameport adaptern:
einige gameport joysticks, z.b. die späten sidewinder, waren von vorneherein auch auf usb ausgelegt, die beiligenden -und einzeln erhältlichen- adapter waren einfach nur elektrische verbindungen von einem stecker auf den anderen, der joystick übernahm das erzeugen korrekter usb signale.
bei nem reinen gameport joystick hilft das natürlich nicht und brauch nen kompletten midiport für usb/ne usb soundkarte mit einem solchen.


----------



## OberRon (24. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 16.07.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist einfach n usb-comport, die belegung ist festgeschrieben.
> problematisch ist i.d.r. eher die software - lässt sich der comport auswählen? (usb hat quasi nie "1"), integrieren die treiber das ding überhaupt vollständig?, lässt das spiel überhaupt noch comport joysticks zu?
> 
> joystick spezifische probleme gibt es nur bei gameport adaptern:
> ...



Ich glaube, das hilft mir schon ein wenig weiter. Da ich ja keinen Gameport benötige, trifft das letztgenannte Problem ja nicht auf mich zu.
Dann muss ich nur mal schauen, ob auch der Adapter das tut, was ich möchte. Am besten frage ich einen Computer-Dealer meines Vertrauens.


----------

